# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Weltcup Val die Sole 2013

## noox

Good News: Markus Pekoll ist im UCI Ranking auf Platz 9 und hat so erstmals eine einstellige Startnummer.

Und wenn Rob Warner der beste Kommentator für  Downhill-Rennen ist, dann ist Claudio Caluori der beste  Live-Helmkamera-Komentator! Must see: 

www.redbull.com/en/bike/stori...dh-val-di-sole

Witzig ist auch der Bikepark-Hopfgarten-Aufkleber am Start"gate".


"I almost did the Sam Hill move ... but with all my experience - you know - I stayed on my wheels!" 

Best!

----------


## noox

2008 - als "Look at the time" gemacht wurde: 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQo5UhE2GQU

----------


## noox

Qualifikation grad im Gange. 

Rachel führt momentan 6 Sekunden vor Ragot.

UCI-Live-Timing:
www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...MenuId=MTU0MjY
oder:
*static.sportresult.com/federa.../CM/index.html*

----------


## Killuha

Gee - Gwin - Smith...schaut so aus als ob Gwin wieder angreift  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Markus Pekoll auf Facebook:




> Hatte bis jetzt zwei sehr gute Tage in Val di Sole, viel Spaß im Training, oft am und manchmal über dem Limit! In der Quali schoss ich leider über eine Kurve hinaus, am Ende nur Platz 43. Aber ich fühle mich hier wohl, und freue mich extrem auf den Sonntag!


Wenn man sich die Zeiten anschaut, war er bei der 2. Zwischenzeit noch auf Top-20-Kurs.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Bislang nicht viel darüber gefunden, gibt es einen nachvollziehbaren Grund, wie es kommt das SO viele Briten SO schnell sind? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es alles geborene Talente sind? Die müssen doch irgendwas anders machen als wir?! Liegts vllt. am milderen Winter?

----------


## klamsi

> Bislang nicht viel darüber gefunden, gibt es einen nachvollziehbaren Grund, wie es kommt das SO viele Briten SO schnell sind? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es alles geborene Talente sind? Die müssen doch irgendwas anders machen als wir?! Liegts vllt. am milderen Winter?


Das wurde glaube ich im Forum schonmal diskutiert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ein genannter Grund die. Vielen rennen welche die einzige Chance sind mal nicht selbst Shuttlen zu müssen usw. Parks wie bei uns gibt's ja anscheinend nicht so viele.
Vl. Erinnere ich mich aber auch falsch...

----------


## noox

Diese Diskussion hatten wir schon mal. Als ich damals das Interview mit Markus Pekoll geführt habe, hat er mir dazu was Interessantes erzählt, was ihm Engländer erzählt haben:

In England gibt's kaum Lifte und Bikeparks. Wennst nicht selber shutteln willst, musst du zu Rennen fahren. Und da gibt's so einen Andrang, dass du richtig gut sein musst, damit du mitfahren kannst. 

Ich kann mich in den 90er erinnern, dass da jeder, der gesagt hat, er fährt "Downhill" auch Rennen gefahren ist. Du hattest sonst keine Möglichkeit auf einer abgesperrten Strecke zu fahren. 

Was mir schön langsam auch immer mehr aufstößt: Es werden nur mehr "Freeride"-Autobahnen gebaut. Die halben Anfänger wissen, nicht was sie mit einer nassen Wurzel anfangen sollen. 

Bei uns fährst chillig in den Bikepark und machst dir keinen Stress richtig schnell zu sein. 

England hatte auch den Vorteil, dass sie mit Peaty, Warner, ... gleich mal ziemlich gute Idole hatte. Vermutlich fahren dort viel mehr als bei uns und es kann gut sein, dass das Land dort weitläufiger ist - also man schneller mal irgendwo fahren und eventuell sogar bauen kann. Bei uns ist man ziemlich eingeschränkt. 

Noch ein Punkt: Bei uns werden die sportlichsten Jugendlichen gleich mal zum Skifahren aussortiert.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Danke, für die Wiederholung  :Smile:  

Deinen Punkt mit den Bikeparks und der Freeride-Mentalität kann ich voll und ganz nachempfinden. Die Leute fahren auch gar nicht mehr in die Parks wo es ne ordentliche Ballerstrecke gibt. Da muss mindenstens Flowcountry zeug oder easy going Freeride mit einfachen sprüngen und tollen Kurven dabei sein. So ne Art Flow-sucht könnte das sein. 

Hast du zufällig ne Ahnung wieviel Rennen bei den Briten ca. in der Offseason sind? 

Gut bei uns kommen die Sportasse in den Mannschaftssport. Fussball etc.

----------


## Sethimus

> Das wurde glaube ich im Forum schonmal diskutiert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ein genannter Grund die. Vielen rennen welche die einzige Chance sind mal nicht selbst Shuttlen zu müssen usw. Parks wie bei uns gibt's ja anscheinend nicht so viele.
> Vl. Erinnere ich mich aber auch falsch...


jo und durch das viele hochschieben an den heimtrails sind die alle recht fit

----------


## Sethimus

> Danke, für die Wiederholung  
> 
> Deinen Punkt mit den Bikeparks und der Freeride-Mentalität kann ich voll und ganz nachempfinden. Die Leute fahren auch gar nicht mehr in die Parks wo es ne ordentliche Ballerstrecke gibt. Da muss mindenstens Flowcountry zeug oder easy going Freeride mit einfachen sprüngen und tollen Kurven dabei sein. So ne Art Flow-sucht könnte das sein. 
> 
> Hast du zufällig ne Ahnung wieviel Rennen bei den Briten ca. in der Offseason sind? 
> 
> Gut bei uns kommen die Sportasse in den Mannschaftssport. Fussball etc.


relativ viele, vor allem lokale rennen, teilweise auch kleine rennserien, winter cups etc

----------


## noox

> Danke, für die Wiederholung


Ich hatte mit dem Post angefangen, als Klamsi's Post noch nicht da war.  Ich brauch da immer etwas länger.  :Wink: 




> Da muss mindenstens Flowcountry zeug oder easy going Freeride mit einfachen sprüngen und tollen Kurven dabei sein. So ne Art Flow-sucht könnte das sein.


Mit Flow hat das oft gar nix zu tun. Es gibt gar nicht so wenig so "Freeride"-Autobahnen, wo der Flow gar nicht passt.

Ich komme grad vom Schladming. Unten ist es ja die Weltcup-Downhill-Strecke - da kann man nicht überall von Flow sprechen. Aber das obere Stück ist - mit entsprechendem Fahrkönnen und wenn man richtig ballern will - sehr flowig. Dürften 2-2,5 km sein, aber da sind keine 5 Kurven oder Kanten, die nicht flowig sind. Der Rest passt einfach! 

Für mich ist ein wichtiger Aspekt vom Flow, dass die Geschwindigkeitsänderungen großteils natürlich gehen. D.h. ich bin nicht ständig massiv auf der Bremse oder muss massiv reintreten, damit sich Kurven und Sprünge ausgehen. Vor allem wenn mehrere Obstacles hintereinander sind, sollen die einfach mit denselben Speed machbar sein.

----------


## Siento

Wieso is denn der Gracia in Val di Sole nicht dabei?

----------


## noox

Graves ist auch nicht dabei. Beide wollen sich primär auf die World Enduro Series konzentrieren. Gracia will eher für das Enduro Rennen (ich glaub einen Woche später) trainieren.

Graves hat geschrieben, dass ihm das Risiko zu groß ist. Es gibt dort doch relativ viele Stürze und Verletzungen. Wenn man schnell sein will, muss man ganz schön riskieren.

Und man darf nicht vergessen, dass Gracia letztes Jahr vermutlich einen der zachsten Stürze der Downhill-Weltcup-Geschichte hatte. Es war da nicht so sicher, dass der jemals wieder Biken kann - geschweige denn auf Welt-Niveau.

So ganz easy kann das vermutlich auch ein Gracia nicht wegstecken.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Ich hatte mit dem Post angefangen, als Klamsi's Post noch nicht da war.  Ich brauch da immer etwas länger. 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Flow hat das oft gar nix zu tun. Es gibt gar nicht so wenig so "Freeride"-Autobahnen, wo der Flow gar nicht passt.
> 
> Ich komme grad vom Schladming. Unten ist es ja die Weltcup-Downhill-Strecke - da kann man nicht überall von Flow sprechen. Aber das obere Stück ist - mit entsprechendem Fahrkönnen und wenn man richtig ballern will - sehr flowig. Dürften 2-2,5 km sein, aber da sind keine 5 Kurven oder Kanten, die nicht flowig sind. Der Rest passt einfach! 
> 
> Für mich ist ein wichtiger Aspekt vom Flow, dass die Geschwindigkeitsänderungen großteils natürlich gehen. D.h. ich bin nicht ständig massiv auf der Bremse oder muss massiv reintreten, damit sich Kurven und Sprünge ausgehen. Vor allem wenn mehrere Obstacles hintereinander sind, sollen die einfach mit denselben Speed machbar sein.


Das war eher Allgemein auf die Wiederholung der Thematik bezogen. Hättest ja auch einfach den Thread / Link zum Thread promovieren können  :Big Grin:  

Gegen Strecken - Flow spricht ja nichts. Ich meinte eher, das viele einfach nur noch mit Ihren Bigbikes auf den Autobahnen rumrollen und halt irgendwie ihren spaß haben und sich gut fühlen. Aber wirklich besser werdens davon nicht. 

Schladming bin ich zur Zeit auch öfters. Die Abfahrt von oben trainiert die Hände und Allgemein meine weiteren Schwächen ganz gut. Wobei die Schafka*** unten schon extrem zum driften einläd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Hier tut niemand was, ohne dabei die Hand auf zu halten und dann entstehen eben solche Autobahnen, weil nur so große Mengen man Menschen anzulocken sind.

Dass mal jemand nur aus Spaß an der Sache ein paar m² her gibt, damit man dort eine Naturstrecke (das viel zitierte bandl genügt) machen kann, ist faktisch so gut wie ausgeschlossen. 

Dementsprechend verschlafen wir halt so gut wie jede Entwicklung, wie die Kohle kommt erst, wenn Strukturen gewachsen sind und die sind anfangs immer ein finanzielles Defizit.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich hätte auch gerne mehr echte DH Strecken.Find ich echt schade, dass ich nur ein paar nennen kann: Schladming, Semmering, Maribor WC DH (leider oft nur ungenügend gewartet, aber soooo geil), Sopron, Leogang DH bin i leider no ned gefahren, schaut aber großteils nach Autobahn aus.

----------


## noox

> Hier tut niemand was, ohne dabei die Hand auf zu halten und dann entstehen eben solche Autobahnen, weil nur so große Mengen man Menschen anzulocken sind.
> 
> Dass mal jemand nur aus Spaß an der Sache ein paar m² her gibt, damit man dort eine Naturstrecke (das viel zitierte bandl genügt) machen kann, ist faktisch so gut wie ausgeschlossen. 
> 
> Dementsprechend verschlafen wir halt so gut wie jede Entwicklung, wie die Kohle kommt erst, wenn Strukturen gewachsen sind und die sind anfangs immer ein finanzielles Defizit.


Welche Massen?

Wo ist am meisten los? Leogang und Semmering. Weil die eben für unterschiedlichste Fahrkönnen was haben. Wenn Opening Leogang und gleichzeitig Reiterkogel (Hinterglemm) ist, dann stehst in Leogang 100 m in der Liftschlange, am Reiterkogel sind 5 Biker vor dir, wennst as grad blöd erwischt.

Das Problem ist eher, dass überall der Glauben herrscht, die Downhiller seien nur Tagestouristen und bringen kein Geld. In Wirklichkeit fehlt's aber am Angebot. Wennst einen Downhill-Urlaub machen willst, dann entweder Roadtrip oder du fährst gleich nach Portes Du Soleil oder Kanada.

Wenn ich mit a paar Kumpels mit unterschiedlichem Fahrkönnen - oder wennst die eventuell noch nicht so fitten Mädels mitnehmen willst, aber selber nicht nur auf Anfänger-Strecken rumfadisieren, dann kannst bei uns in der Gegend nur Leogang fahren.


Wobei "Anfänger-Strecken" können auch richtig lustig sein: Nachdem wir gestern richtig viel Spaß auf der Planai hatten, und richtig viel gefahren sind, habe ich heute das Enduro eingepackt und bin den ganzen Tag nur auf der Flow-Country-Streck in Bischofsmais gefahren. Nur mehr geil!  Der obere Abschnitt auf der Planai ist vermutlich die flowigste Downhill-Strecke, die's so im Umkreis gibt und Flow Country ist tatsächlich so flowig, wie der Name das verspricht. 

Man kann sogar Anfänger-Strecken wirklich lustig bauen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Du schreibst es ja schon. Leogang und Co. werden besucht, weil sie ein großes Angebot bieten und eben nicht wegen einer einzigen WC-Strecke. Der Punkt ist hier, dass wenn, dann nur eine, maximal zwei Strecken gebaut werden und die sollen dann für alle einfach befahrbar sein. So denken sich das jedenfalls die Betreiber.
Ist schon witzig, dass die meisten hometrails schwieriger zu fahren sind.

Es steckt halt alles noch in den Kinderschuhen und leider sind die Umsätze halt auch nicht so hoch, als dass man groß investieren könnte (wollte).

Wobei im DH-Sport sicher einiges an Geld zu holen wäre. Es ist ja im Grunde ein teurer Sport...

----------


## fipu

Das tut weh... Der Taylor Vernon Crash.

----------


## FLo33

siehe https://www.downhill-board.com/73924...in-rennen.html

----------


## fipu

Aber das "gute" an dem Sport ist, dass jeder für sich selber verantwortlich ist. Wenn einer meint, er müsse ohne Protektoren fahren, dass ist dann auch er derjenige, welcher dann lernen muss, mit dem Rollstuhl umzugehen. Es werden (fast*) keine Unbeteiligten geschädigt, wie zum Beispiel wenn einer mit dem Auto fährt wie Sau und einen Unfall baut. 

(*Die Angehörigen des Verletzten sind klar indirekt auch betroffen, aber die habe ich hier mal ausgelassen)

----------


## Speedtrip

War am Sonntag wieder in Winterberg, ok die Strecke ist nicht so lang aber Autobahn kann man das nicht nennen  :Razz:  ... hinzukommt, daß die Strecke vom Rennwochenende echt zerbombt war, fette Drops, Steinfelder, Anlieger und rutischer matschiger Waldpart im unteren Teil. Also mir hats gefallen. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die meisten dort an den zwei Wegüberquerungen immer Pause machen (vor allem die jungen Fahrer :P). Kann ich bei der kuerzen Strecke nicht verstehen. Ich knall da immer in einem Rutsch runter. Die Jugend ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal wahr. Schade nur daß die den Endtabel weggemacht haben.

----------


## FLo33

Da geb ich dir schon recht, fipu. Trotzdem sollte meiner Meinung nach über eine Minimierung des Unfallrisikos nachgedacht werden. Schau dir Hockey an, ab nächstem Jahr ist auch in der NHL Visierpflicht. Dort käme keiner auf die Idee, ohne Protektoren einzulaufen. Mehr dazu im verlinkten Thread.

----------

